# Need a good scent/blend for body butter



## JimSteel (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a few body butter scents I'm trying out and only use essential oils.  A citrus blend (all skin safe oils), a peppermint eucalyptus, a vanilla, a lavender.

What might a popular and eye catching blend be?  I make my own labels and do the art myself (hence the eye catching)

For now, I will not be buying any new essential oils, but here's what I have.  Lime(Steam distilled), Lemongrass, Grapefruit, Sweet orange, lavender, vanilla, cedar, eucalyptus globulus, cajeput, patchouli, peppermint, birch tar, tea tree, anise, and rosemary

I'm looking for something popular that won't be too close to a scent I already have.  Also, skin safe is essential!

Thanks, Jim


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 22, 2015)

Two off the top of my head that I like are lavender/sweet orange (50/50) and grapefruit/rosemary (3 or 4 : 1). Also, vanilla/lavender, anise/orange/lavender, rosemary/lavender, and perhaps peppermint/lime. Just a few ideas off the top of my head. I've only tried the first two. HTH!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 22, 2015)

I like rosemary / lavender as a nice fairly neutral scent. Lavender alone is always nice IMHO. Patchouli and orange is a favorite in this household. Perhaps a rosemary & mint as well?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 22, 2015)

Lemongrass & Cedarwood is a good seller for me


----------



## not_ally (Apr 23, 2015)

Lemongrass and cedar sounds yummy.

Jim, this is kind of a derail, but refers to another of your threads re cilantro, where we pretty much concluded it would be impossible to impart the scent w/o using EO.  Here's a thread I found on another forum about using herbs to scent which might not otherwise come through the lye, basically involves doing a long-term infusion (6 wks), herbs at trace, and also triple strength (at least) tea for the water.  For cilantro, I am guessing you would have to microwave/dehydrate any water out for the infusion and the addition of the herbs to the batter to avoid contamination, not sure what that that would do to the scent, though, I'm not sure if it would keep the particular greenish freshness that makes those of us who like it do.  I am thinking of doing it w/cardamom.

Thought you might find it interesting.

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19066-chamomile-in-soap/?hl=chamomile


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2015)

2 parts mint to 1 part rosemary
1 part vanilla to 2 parts lavender


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 23, 2015)

I use lemongrass/lavender for my body butter and everyone really likes it.


----------



## JimSteel (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm. many good ideas.  I'll be getting my paper towels and toothpicks out this weekend to test a few things out   Thanks for the input.  Lemongrass and cedar wood sounds intriguing.

not_ally, I'm going to have to check that link later.  It's forcing me to sign up and I don't have the time at the moment. You'll have to let me know how the cardamom goes if you get around to it.  I've pretty much given up hope on the greenie freshness concept


----------



## JimSteel (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright, I set out each of the bottles from the suggestions and had a toothpick from each.  I started with the combos that were mentioned, then started blending.  I settled on a blend of lemon grass/cedar with a touch of anise and lavender.  It's quite nice and is now in body butter form.  Thanks again for all the ideas.


----------

